# Advice-Nursing



## charlotte330 (May 29, 2019)

Hello 

My name is Charlotte and I am at the very early stages of looking at a move to Cyprus. I work as an Advanced nurse Practitioner with prescribing in GP practices and am wondering if such positions exist and whether my qualifications would be recognised. Do I need to have a basic level of Greek?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you were able to find work in an English only clinic with English only patients not being able to speak a fairly advanced level of Greek and read and write Greek with their alphabet I would think it will be very difficult to work in your profession. 

Contrary to popular belief not all Cypriots speak English and all medical records are written in Greek so navigating your way around patient records etc would be very difficult indeed.


----------



## ABuiciuc (Sep 12, 2020)

*nurse in cyprus*

Hi Charlotte,

I have heard about nurses from abroad working in Cyprus with only english language speaking mainly in private sector clinics , i think there are adressed to tourists and local tourists patients ,i know not all cypriots speaks english but Cyprus is a tourist country
I am looking forward to make the move as well, i am registered general nurse ,i have started to put questions on health minister website cyprus
so i can understand their system better


----------



## KezzaS (May 23, 2021)

charlotte330 said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Charlotte and I am at the very early stages of looking at a move to Cyprus. I work as an Advanced nurse Practitioner with prescribing in GP practices and am wondering if such positions exist and whether my qualifications would be recognised. Do I need to have a basic level of Greek?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## KezzaS (May 23, 2021)

Hi Charlotte, did you move to Cyprus and find employment as an RN? I am thinking of a similar move myself next year


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

A friend used to work as a nurse at a private clinic in Limassol - she's English & speaks no Greek.

One thing anyone thinking of working here needs to check is whether their professional qualifications will be recognised now UK is no longer part of the EU.

This wasn't a problem before Brexit as EU countries were required to recognise qualifications gained in other EU countries.

Regards,


----------

